# If You Have A Whizzer, You Need This Free DVD Whizzer Video



## Goldenrod (Feb 21, 2020)

It shows the Illinois Whizzer Club on TV 5 times plus how to do a Whizzer engine rebuild.  It contains Whizzer out-takes from the TV programs plus history and collections.  How a very rare dimpled frame can be made from a common Schwinn frame. A European Whizzer is shown at the end.  They should play in almost any DVD player that doesn't have the pirate DVD indicator.  Since it is homemade only 5% may need to be played on a computer.  This DVD should be given away with your bike when that day happens. I pay postage and the disk only costs me $.25 so you can't loose.  1992 didn't have HD but it is clear and precious to us because several guys are not with us anymore.   Please send me a PM with your address.
                                                                                                                  Whizzer Ray


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 21, 2020)

PM sent!


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## Eddieman (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi Ray - DVD arrived in mail today.
Thanks, Ed


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 28, 2020)

I have sent out about 24 and only one had to be replaced. I have more blank disks.


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 29, 2020)

I received mine the other day! I appreciate it even though I didn't get a chance to watch it yet! That is very nice of you to do and pay for it out of your own pocket! If I can ever help you out let me know!


----------



## captbob (Mar 2, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> It shows the Illinois Whizzer Club on TV 5 times plus how to do a Whizzer engine rebuild.  It contains Whizzer out-takes from the TV programs plus history and collections.  How a very rare dimpled frame can be made from a common Schwinn frame. A European Whizzer is shown at the end.  They should play in almost any DVD player that doesn't have the pirate DVD indicator.  Since it is homemade only 5% may need to be played on a computer.  This DVD should be given away with your bike when that day happens. I pay postage and the disk only costs me $.25 so you can't loose.  1992 didn't have HD but it is clear and precious to us because several guys are not with us anymore.   Please send me a PM with your address.
> Whizzer Ray



I would like one please, thanks


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes please. JOHN  lynch oak lane apt 1 Brockton Ma 02301  and thank you.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 16, 2020)

Lynchwrench said:


> Yes please. JOHN  lynch oak lane apt 1 Brockton Ma 02301  and thank you.




Got the message.  I will ship Monday


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 17, 2020)

I have been waiting for the DVD.  I  have not received the DVD as of 3/17/2020 ?


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 21, 2020)

Lynchwrench said:


> I have been waiting for the DVD.  I  have not received the DVD as of 3/17/2020 ?




Please give me your address again.  I will send a second one that I am making now. My # is 920-559-1922.   If you got it now.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## JKT (Mar 23, 2020)

PM Sent !!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you Ray for the Whizzer DVD. I watched it from start to finish last night. It's very generous of you to take the time to duplicate them and pay the postage to make these available to your fellow Whizzer owners. I hope I can repay the favor. Thanks Again, Tim


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks Rays for sending me the DVD my sons and I enjoyed it. Both my sons 13 and 19 want one. I have couple more bike projects before on getting one.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Mar 24, 2020)

Ray in the video you said, in 1952 they made it so you had to be 16 years old with driver license.

What is the law now? Do you need a license, license plate, and insurance to drive on the street?

Thanks again for the video.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2020)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Ray in the video you said, in 1952 they made it so you had to be 16 years old with driver license.
> 
> What is the law now? Do you need a license, license plate, and insurance to drive on the street?
> 
> Thanks again for the video.




It seems that they may have stopped full production around 1952.  Their parts were sold from then on.  Each state had their own rules so many of them were not titled.  It is difficult for an insurance company to issue insurance for something that has peddles.  Since Whizzers were and are underpowered, some states will issue you a antique plate.  Whatever is the law in your state for mopeds; this is your rule?  I have generated a title for everything that I own to prove ownership if they are stolen.  We have never had a problem on the road.  Most of us buy a four year plate to ride 8 times @ $7 per ride--dumb system.  I have about 70  two-wheel-motorized but I only license one to ride.  Send me a PM about titles.


----------



## Musket (Dec 27, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I have sent out about 24 and only one had to be replaced. I have more blank disks.



I'm rebuilding a 1948 whizzer and it sounds like that DVD will be useful! Don't know how to pm address.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 12, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> It shows the Illinois Whizzer Club on TV 5 times plus how to do a Whizzer engine rebuild.  It contains Whizzer out-takes from the TV programs plus history and collections.  How a very rare dimpled frame can be made from a common Schwinn frame. A European Whizzer is shown at the end.  They should play in almost any DVD player that doesn't have the pirate DVD indicator.  Since it is homemade only 5% may need to be played on a computer.  This DVD should be given away with your bike when that day happens. I pay postage and the disk only costs me $.25 so you can't loose.  1992 didn't have HD but it is clear and precious to us because several guys are not with us anymore.   Please send me a PM with your address.
> Whizzer Ray



bump


----------



## LuckyArt (Jan 12, 2021)

I just saw this, if the disc is still available, I’d love one. I have a 1947 Whizer I’m gonna work on this year. I will pm my address. Thank you, Art


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 23, 2021)

Musket said:


> I'm rebuilding a 1948 whizzer and it sounds like that DVD will be useful! Don't know how to pm address.



Please call me at 920-559-1877 if you did not get a video.


----------



## kcscoot (Feb 27, 2021)

I’d love to have one!! Greg Toelkes 12120 Stateline Rd. #373 Leawood, KS 66209


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 17, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> bump



bump


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 13, 2021)

Ray I sent a pm a couple weeks ago about a dvd as I just got my first whizzer and love any info on it you have btw it’s a h motor


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 18, 2021)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Ray in the video you said, in 1952 they made it so you had to be 16 years old with driver license.
> 
> What is the law now? Do you need a license, license plate, and insurance to drive on the street?
> 
> Thanks again for the video.




it depends on which state you are in and who is standing in front of you.  The magic word is peddles. That makes them a moped so ----no license?  Insurance is not written for damage done by a bicycle but they have been motorized (changed).  Don't bother with licenses or insurance?  People want to know what it is rather than if it is legal.  Title is important to me because it is numbered.  If it is stolen how do you prove that it is yours?  It is not a couch.  I have a "M" on my drivers license and I plate and title every one of mine but that is just me.  People ride them so little that why bother?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 21, 2021)

Musket said:


> I'm rebuilding a 1948 whizzer and it sounds like that DVD will be useful! Don't know how to pm address.




Did you get a DVD?


----------

